# iPod Touch Washing Machine



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, yesterday my iPod Touch went through the washing machine,the ENTIRE cycle. Immediately, I took it out of its case and threw it in a bowl of white rice to suck out all the water overnight. This morning, I plug it into my computer, it turns on! It goes through its boot process, and it seems like everything works. I play a few games, turn up the brightness etc to see if all parts work. Then for the final test i plug in some headphones and turn on some music. Small problem, the volume wont go down or up. Is there a way to fix this? Another problem is there is TONS of water underneath the screen, so even on full brightness theres blotches of different brightness everywhere. How would one go about taking off the screen cover and wiping down the internal screen to get any water residue off?

Thanks for any help, and share your success stories (Or Partial success in my Case)

-Chase

P.S Its first Gen., so if it ends up not working on the bottom ittl make a nice stock ticker.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I will pre apologize for this one but I can't resist.beejacon

You could put it through the dryer.

Actually I am surprised we haven't heard about one of those "deck of cards" cameras suffering a similar attack.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I wouldn't have turned that iPod on in less than a week.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm quite surprised the touch survived as it did. I came across this video on how to remove the glass on the touch.

good-luck on it. 

YouTube - iPod Touch 2nd Generation Breakdown


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

One night in rice doesn't seem like enough. Put it back in the rice and leave it for at least three days. There is likely still water in the volume switch.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

The iPod is fine, like completely fine, it doesn't need to be rice any longer. I read up on the volume control thing online from other people with the same experience. I threw it under a lamp while I went away for a few hours, and most of the water underneath the screen is gone. Good thing it was in a case, because even through the case the edges are banged up. I looked into taking it apart as well, and it takes way to much effort, Im just going to wait for the iPod to dry. Oh well, if the volume control doesn't end up working i can always just double tap the home button to change volume, or just buy a brand new one, something ive been telling myself to do since the 2nd gen came out.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Btw its the first gen, no volume controls on the side. Literally while in the music player I can adjust the volume slider at all.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

well even if you did have apple warranty left on it its been voided.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't believe it survived the washing machine. I've read that the innerds will rust eventually.....


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I would try a rice cooker and if that didn't work you still have the rice !
:lmao:

Sorry I couldn't resist!
Good luck with it!


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

My husband's new cell went for a tour of the washer for about 10 mins. Not an iPhone. I did the rice thing, the hair dryer, anything I could think of to try. It did not work. I thought I threw it out but about a year later found it in a box and it works! He's been using it for at least a year and it's fine.

Good luck with your phone!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Did you go looking for the cell phone stored away in the box because you ran over his interim phone?



Funkynassau said:


> My husband's new cell went for a tour of the washer for about 10 mins. Not an iPhone. I did the rice thing, the hair dryer, anything I could think of to try. It did not work. I thought I threw it out but about a year later found it in a box and it works! He's been using it for at least a year and it's fine.
> 
> Good luck with your phone!


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Semi-Good News everyone! The water underneath the screen is almost gone from it chilling under a lamp for a few hours in intervals. THe only thing I see that might be permanent unfortunately is streaks. Basically, when I look at the screen head on I see no damage, no matter what the screen is. However, when I look at the screen at a "weird angle" eg, looking straight down the screen i see a bunch of weird streaks everywhere. Anyone know if these will disappear?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Chas3 said:


> Semi-Good News everyone! The water underneath the screen is almost gone from it chilling under a lamp for a few hours in intervals. THe only thing I see that might be permanent unfortunately is streaks. Basically, when I look at the screen head on I see no damage, no matter what the screen is. However, when I look at the screen at a "weird angle" eg, looking straight down the screen i see a bunch of weird streaks everywhere.


The streaks would be due to water / soap residue... only way to get rid of that would be to pop the screen I would think...


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, im still going to wait it out for a few days. Popping it open is tricky, but could be a mixed blessing as I would like to replace the top glass piece due to chips around the paint.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Another update, after sitting under a lamp for a few hours once again all the water "droplets" and "splashes" are gone, as well as one of the streaks, only 2 remain now . Anyone ever saved an iPod touch or iPhone from the washing machine before?


----------



## xcanuc (Nov 30, 2009)

Chas3 said:


> However, when I look at the screen at a "weird angle" eg, looking straight down the screen i see a bunch of weird streaks everywhere. Anyone know if these will disappear?


I got stuck out in a massive rain storm on my bike one time and had over an hour ride home. I completely forgot about my phone in my pocket. When I got home I pulled it out and there was puddles of water in the screen. I pulled the battery and let it sit for 2 days hoping it would work. It did but had those streaks you have. I figured I could live with them but after a few days of use they went away. Hope yours does the same.

Steve


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Putting it under the lamp seems to give it uneven backlighting, but this could just be extra moisture. Almost everything is gone except for a few deep streaks.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Even though everything works _now_, there is still moisture in there and moisture can equal corrosion or short circuits. I'd leave it with the battery out for a few days until you're sure it's dry (in rice or under a lamp)

We have a Razr that is currently drying out from its SECOND trip through the washer. First son #1 washed it - at that point I got a Sony Ericsson from Craigslist, just in case - and now son #2 washed it yesterday. Remarkably, it does work (in very brief tests), but there is clearly water in the screen, so we're leaving it to dry out for a while longer yet. Water can migrate...


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I cant find a drop of water anywhere in the machine, or the screen. The things completely dried out now. All I can do is pray that the bottom strip that controls volume in the music player starts working.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

HowEver, I didnt run over his phone. I was looking for something and saw the box and there it was inside it.


----------



## jossiegas5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't turn it on. I suggest that you give it a week to dry out. That was also happened to my iPod Touch. I turned it off and let it dry out for a week and it came back to life and has worked fine ever since.

online


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

Me 2. My ipod shuffle went through wash and drier about a year ago and has been working wonderfully ever since. Might be my imagination but sound seems a little cleaner.


----------

